# Best deer feeder



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Live in Houston amd want to know what do you think is the best deer feeder and where to purchase it?


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Take a look at these http://www.chas-mac.com/. Mine ar about 5 yrs old now and no problems. I use HCR timers 12 volt system with solar panels. Or these http://www.ultramaticfeeders.com/


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

*Feeders*

You can also take a look at the feeders. www.texashunterproducts.com
They have been good to me.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

I like the all seasons feeders. Especially the one that is spring loaded on the spin plate. Load the feeder up with a timer called "The Timer" and you have a perfect match.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

As long as it is hog/varmint/cow proof. Throws on time and efficiently and attracts deer, who careshwell:


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*Don't Buy!*

I know you ask what to buy, but just incase you decide to try and save a few bucks;

DO NOT BUY ANYTHING that has Remington on it. I have bought 3 timers in a months time and all three failed. One I took back to Academy and they replaced it...two week later it failed. Both of their new timers (one digital and the one that has the clock face) are not worth sending back!

Speaking of sending back...I have sent all three back with reciepts and have not heard a word from them two weeks!

I have some of the Magnus (sp?) Feeders and they are fool proof!

FYI-The Remington timers were used with gel cell batteries and solar panels.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Big Mike M said:


> I like the all seasons feeders. Especially the one that is spring loaded on the spin plate. Load the feeder up with a timer called "The Timer" and you have a perfect match.


I second that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I like the "The Timer", you can buy it from Ultramatic Feeders off Hwy 290, 713-694-7552. The timer also has a web site you can look at too!


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Lamco 500lb economy feeders. Best we have ever owned and we have owned a bunch of different kinds. We are now running 12 of these and they work great.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Checked out LAMCO feeders and they seem to be the best as well as most expensive with 4 legs


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

diamond feeders - the air drive unit. no ladder needed and varmint proof


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

TxDuSlayer said:


> I like the "The Timer", you can buy it from Ultramatic Feeders off Hwy 290, 713-694-7552. The timer also has a web site you can look at too!


x2 on the Timer. Dickenson Feed has them as well. There off Deats Road in Dickenson, if you are on the South side of town.


----------



## sharpshooter boy (Feb 7, 2009)

at my ranch we have 5 feeters but i have no clue what they are called but the deer there are big.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Boomer said:


> Lamco 500lb economy feeders. Best we have ever owned and we have owned a bunch of different kinds. We are now running 12 of these and they work great.


Boomer have you ever shot your feeder as it is low with the legs only at 5 feet


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Juan, I sent you a PM. For anyone else who is reading this all I can say is that we have shot literally dozens of deer and countless hogs directly under the feeders from elevated stands and have never hit the feeder or a leg. As I told Juan in the PM I sent him, if you are that bad of a shot then either practice or stop hunting. Besides, I am not aware of many five foot tall deer or pigs (at least where you should be aiming anyway).


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Well I got a Remington last year it works but eats batteries like candy, Ive got a solar panel and 12v battery to put on it next trip.



Captn C said:


> I know you ask what to buy, but just incase you decide to try and save a few bucks;
> 
> DO NOT BUY ANYTHING that has Remington on it. I have bought 3 timers in a months time and all three failed. One I took back to Academy and they replaced it...two week later it failed. Both of their new timers (one digital and the one that has the clock face) are not worth sending back!
> 
> ...


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

You are correct on the remington, not very good quality. The Magnums now, that's a different story. I have three that I have had for maybe 8 years, I had the timer go out due to **** abuse and one was tumped over in water. Got the replacement Moultrie timers and worked like a charm. They are still slinging corn.


Captn C said:


> I know you ask what to buy, but just incase you decide to try and save a few bucks;
> 
> DO NOT BUY ANYTHING that has Remington on it. I have bought 3 timers in a months time and all three failed. One I took back to Academy and they replaced it...two week later it failed. Both of their new timers (one digital and the one that has the clock face) are not worth sending back!
> 
> ...


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought a HCR 6 volt feeder and have had it for 7 yrs now....only on time did I ever have any trouble with it and it was my fault
I moved to another lease in East Texas last yr....I decided to put another cable on my winch...I screwed up and bought the cable with the plastic coating on it and did not remove it before tightening up the cable clamps....300#'s of corn on top of my feeder from 8' up.........whewwwwww you should have seen the feeder...
I got the motor and timer out of the box which was destroyed and made a phone call to a dealer on the internet and they sent me a new spinner and box for $45 it is still spinning in East Texas today....they aint cheap but well worth the money to know that the feeder will work worry free for yrs....


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Don't want to jinx it ... but I have the remington feeder you get at Academy for less than $50 bucks. Bought it about this time last year on sale for $29.00. It's been kicking out corn for about 1 year. Hasn't missed a day. But I'm kind of funny that way, as I will pay a fortune for a lease, rifle and corn ... and skimp on the feeder!


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I've had 8 "Bucks Feeders" on my place since 2002. Other than replacing a solar panel and upgrading to The Time they've held up over the years. They're the winch up style. Just replaced the cables on them today for the first time. Timer, battery and motor are all built into an ammo box. 

They've got All Seasons on the ranches I've guided on and I've been less than impressed with them. They're top heavy with a small footprint so they're easy for hogs to knock over. I just spent the last several days picking them off the ground, high winds knocked most of them over during the spring. And they were anchored with the leg pins, problem is the legs slide right out of the feeder on top.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Mike M said:


> I like the all seasons feeders. Especially the one that is spring loaded on the spin plate. Load the feeder up with a timer called "The Timer" and you have a perfect match.


This ^^^^^


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*On Time!*

I've had a few, especially American Hunter, but the On Time is great and worth the money. All aluminum (almost unbreakable), good battery life and solar panel wrapped around the timer housing. They are also water-resistant and easy to operate. They are not cheap but they may be the only ones you buy and never need to replace!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Lamco*

5 years , and no problems.

Easy to move around too.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I started using Texas Hunter feeders about 25 years ago when they ran on 4 D cells and had a photocell to feed at sunrise then again 8 hours later. I still have a couple of those that work but have upgraded to digital. I've had these for many years without a problem. I wouldn't try anything else.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

All Season feeder w/ 12 volt motor, The Timer, solar panel and gel cell battery.


----------



## Getting shallow (Apr 6, 2013)

*All Seasons #600 Stand and Fill*

I had a barrel feeder and hogs and the occasional cow getting through my pen would knock my tri leg feeder over and damage it. Not to mention the ***** climbing the legs and getting past the varmint cage. I finally spent the $500 for an All seasons #600 stand and fill feeder and it was well worth it. So far nothing has been able to mess it up and it has worked perfectly.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Stand and fill Diamond feeders like this one. Timer and battery enclosed and feed comes out the bottom slits. **** proof. They also sell their timer which is good with very few problems. If one fails send it back with $20 bucks and they send you a new one.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Got two on My area, quality made through and through, and it works incredible, solar panels etc.



Big Mike M said:


> I like the all seasons feeders. Especially the one that is spring loaded on the spin plate. Load the feeder up with a timer called "The Timer" and you have a perfect match.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

capt.dave said:


> x2 on the Timer. Dickenson Feed has them as well. There off Deats Road in Dickenson, if you are on the South side of town.


I shop at both places, good folks and good products.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

This thread is from 2009...I hope Juan already got him a feeder!!!


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

sea sick said:


> This thread is from 2009...I hope Juan already got him a feeder!!!


It's got pulled back up from some guy that's not a sponsor trying to sell his stuff. He got kicked and now it looks like I dug it back up. It wasn't until he got kicked that I realized it was a 7 year old thread. Still good info on the new stuff that's out though.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Very good info on this thread.no doubt


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I have several outback feeders and they are built like a tank, but I must admit if I were to do it again I would try to find the best feeder I can get that I can fill from the grounbd or the back of truck. I also have an All Season feeder and it works fine but the outback is built much better. Take your time and look around there are a lot of choices. Also we do have several Lamco and they were OK but they will bend into a pile of mess real easy. Their legs could use some reinforcements. We have 8 Lamco and will not buy that brand again due to the durability issue.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

What style are they..I've had the 1k lb lamco for a few years and they are very sturdy. Maybe they have reinforced them since then.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

going on 6 years with used Lamco feeders. Plenty of cows and hogs. No problem. As stated do not know how old they are due to buying used.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

No sure if its been mentioned, but we still use a few "On Time" feeders that have got to be close to 10 years old. A motor did burn out on one of the classics not long ago, and my dad contacted them and for a few bucks it was back up and running. 

I suggest giving them a look. They have done very well for us. The classic is a basic straight forward model that just works.


----------

